# Banneton Heaven



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I was in the mostly empty huge walkin this morning at the earthy crunchy grovery store where I work part time and noticed a giant box of bannetons stuck on a shelf way up in the corner. Small ovals, small rounds, and large rounds, still with flour in them, as if, and this did happen, the baker put them away one day and never came back. They don't do any scratch baking there anymore, and this place has everything...I asked about buying some baguette pans, but then tried using a tablecloth for a couche and it worked, so maybe I'll see if they'll loosen up on a few bannetons for short money.

Anybody get Reinhart's new book yet?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

TBH,


Is it possible to buy one or two bannetons? If so at what price?


The Bread Baker's apprentice isn't in town yet. Can't wait to see it though. It's offered through the Good Cook Club.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I ordered it through the good cook, but it hasn't shown up and it's been days... I gotta talk to the store team leader about the bannetons. They have so much equipment they don't use.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

TBH - nice find! For me, bannetons are a little like crack, I just can't seem to stop myself  I bought 2 more the other day and now have 10! 2 each of 5 different shapes/sizes. I just got notification that my copy of Reinhart's new book has been delivered to the office. It should make its way up from the mailroom today. I have a firm starter in the fridge and a refreshed barm sponge waiting for me at home. I'm taking tomorrow off. I'm guessing that there may be bread in my future


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey KyleW,

I guess you will be busy in your Gotham City Lab this weekend. My Old Montreal lab will be open for business too. We are having our first winter storm today where 15 cm of white stuff is expected!!

BTW, did you find a banneton in the shape of a "Couronne"? I'm looking for one, 16 inches across. I suspect I will have to order it from France...

Time to put on my :chef: hat! :lips:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Kyle & Kimmie, visit this site to order a couronne:

http://www.sfbi.com/oc.shtml


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I thought I was the only one crazy enough to take a day off work just to bake! But then I've known for quite some time that I'm in good company on Cheftalk. I hope I get a snow day soon because I'm running out of vacation days.

For all the baking that I do, I still don't have any bannetons. I keep buying other baking equipment and keep putting off the bannetons. I either use a colander or let them rise free form. I don't have any loaf pans at the moment either. I think I'll do some online shopping today.

I think the largest couronne on SFBI is 14-in. I haven't found a 16-in anywhere except a french distributor.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I wonder, am I more addicted to cookbooks or cooking/baking equipment? Can’t decide.

Kyle, I hope you’ll share with us your thoughts on The Bread Baker’s Apprentice. It’s not available here yet. I’m having a weird sense of déjà vu… Have I ask you this question before?

By the way Kyle, did you try other recipes from The Village Baker? Or did you decide it is definitely not a good bread book?

I have a feeling you’ll find bannetons this weekend Kimmie. Not sure if the couronne will be in stock...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I just got The Bread Baker's Apprentice. It looks very good. Lots of shaping pics, which I find very helpful. It looks to be another great referrence book. Much more than a collection of recipes. Details to follow


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Sounds great Kyle, I wish I could find it this weekend.

Risa, you are right. The largest size available is 14 inches across.

Isa, will you give me a ride? :lol:

Otherwise, I'll have to order from FRANCE


----------

